# Lolly enjoying the spring weather (at last!)



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

And we took Lolly's best friend Millie with us


















Can you tell hubbie has a new camera?!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What lovely pics....sunshine at last! Lolly's coat has come on really nicely.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Makes a change from this









which has been the look Lolly's been sporting for the last month or so! lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha! Yes I think we're all sick of the rain...except I think it's on its way back!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful Lolly xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What fabulous photos! Gorgeous Lolly and Millie and I bet hubby is pleased with is new camera!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

fab pictures Janet, looks like Heartwood to me 

p.s. think Lolly's coat is looking fab right now


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely Lolly, what fab photos of her, and great to see Millie too - they make a pretty pair


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What great photos, so action packed. Love Lolly's ears billowing behind her and that gorgeous tongue touching her nose. 

Millie's a darling too, but thats would be totally biased of me to say


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, got rain again here today!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pics!!! Thanks


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Janet, what fantastic pics of gorgeous Lolly & Millie


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

great pictures!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Fab pictures xx


----------

